# Fitchburg State student cleared of Bank Robbery Charges



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey everyone: 
Just like your thoughts on this case: 
Here's a link: 
http://www.telegram.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080820/NEWS/808200634

Basically, this college student was arrested for a bank robbery charge. A witness got the license plate # and car model that the robber used. 
They traced it to FSC and two people registered to the car that matched it's description were arrested. Matt Haney was charged with robbing the bank. The robber got away with about $9K. A semi-automatic weapon was displayed during the robbery.

When the car was towed, the front license plate was missing. The security footage showed a masked man about 5'8 robbing the bank, while the arrested suspect was 5'10. Multiple witnesses told the PD they couldn't ID the suspect, but the suspect clearly had pierced ears. Also, the PD didn't take any fingerprints at the scene. 
Matt Haney is ex-marine with no history of having pierced ears. They searched his apartment and girlfriend's apartment and never found the $ or weapon still to this day. This entire ordeal cost the wrongly named subject about $10,000 in lawyer fees (Never mind the 25K bail he had to produce!)

The case went to a grand jury and a no bill was the result.

I would love for a officer or detective who reads these forums to weigh in on this. Please don't think I'm trying bash the police, as I have the utmost respect for law enforcement. I am simply curious for your feelings on why this case went so far with no evidence. Thanks!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thread on the subject:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55638&highlight=Matt+Haney

Pass the beer and popcorn


----------

